
Show HN: Extension to filter out submissions on hckrnews.com - ivm
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;ivmirx&#x2F;66a0015884d44297ea05a8c54d93566d" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;ivmirx&#x2F;66a0015884d44297ea05a8c54d935...</a><p>Sharing this simple thing because it really saves me time in the last weeks.<p>I don&#x27;t need to comb through news about tech I don&#x27;t use, &quot;celebrities&quot; or the US anymore.<p>And no more slipping into their comments to procrastinate.
======
drallison
Specialization and an intellectual mono-culture may not be the best choice.
Adaption and evolution generally trump specialization in the real world.
Still, specialization gives a temporary advantage.

